# Cooking By Numbers



## mish (Feb 9, 2005)

Clueless about what to cook.  Here's a site with some ideas.

http://www.cookingbynumbers.com/frames.html


----------



## kitchenelf (Feb 9, 2005)

lol mish - I plugged in everything I had but for some reason it just picked up on bacon and tinned tomatoes - and it told me _3. Consider the sorry state of your food supplies and decide that you do really need to do some shopping if all you have left is some bacon. _
   LOL


----------



## mish (Feb 9, 2005)

kitchenelf said:
			
		

> lol mish - I plugged in everything I had but for some reason it just picked up on bacon and tinned tomatoes - and it told me _3. Consider the sorry state of your food supplies and decide that you do really need to do some shopping if all you have left is some bacon. _
> LOL



LOL.  You probably over-loaded their system.   Should have said "Invite everyone you know to dinner...including us"


----------

